# Help needed on a Coleman Gas Grill Smoker



## reynardfishing (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello:

I am new to the site and need a little help if possible.

I have just gotten an old Coleman gas grill smoker out of retirement in the basement. It is in great shape and with the addition of a new gas supply connector it seems ready to go.

Just up from where the regulator clips into the fuel supply pipe there is a 1/2 inch whole through the gas supply tube. Isn't this supposed to be covered in some way? Has some key part disappeared and if so, can someone tell me how to replace it?

Thank you and I apologize for starting in a new community by asking for help.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent answer!!


----------

